# Dveře hospody otevřel starým grifem



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
ta pasáž mluví o člověku, který se po dlouhé době vratí do jedné hospody, kam kdysi často chodil.
- Dveře hospody otevřel starým grifem
Mám pochybu, jestli se tady slovo grif použivá ve smyslu: hmat (otevřel dveře automatickým pohybem), nebo ve smyslu držadlo, rukojet (držadlo hospody bylo prostě staré).
Co myslíte?
Děkuju moc


----------



## werrr

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> ta pasáž mluví o člověku, který se po dlouhé době vrátí do jedné hospody, kam kdysi často chodil.
> - Dveře hospody otevřel starým grifem
> Mám pochyby, jestli se tady slovo grif používá ve smyslu: hmat (otevřel dveře automatickým pohybem), nebo ve smyslu držadlo, rukojet (držadlo hospody bylo prostě staré).
> Co myslíte?
> Děkuju moc


Ve významu „naučený hmat/pohyb” nebo „trik/finta“ se slovo „grif/gryf“ používá zcela běžně.
Ve smyslu „držadlo, rukojeť” se používá jen velmi řídce, asi proto, že máme dost jiných výrazů a nemáme potřebu používat germanismus.

Můj rozsudek: Možný je obojí výklad, ale jednoznačně se kloním k prvnímu významu.


----------



## zuzanadoma

werrr said:


> Možný je obojí výklad, ale jednoznačně se kloním k prvnímu významu.



Souhlasím, určitě to je naučený pohyb.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc moc


----------

